
An interstellar comet that split in two - etxm
https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/an-alien-comet-dropped-something-off-on-its-way-out-of-the-solar-system
======
BelleOfTheBall
Kind of an underwhelming read: was this a lifeform dropping off? Most likely
not. What was it? Probably ice melting ("calving") and the comment splitting
in two. While I'm glad to have learned more, I kind of expected the data to
keep going and more theories to build, instead it just goes "Well, we just
don't know." I can admire that sometimes but it left me unsatisfied on this
occasion.

~~~
dang
We've taken out the baity bits above.

I bet this is a case where the article would have been more interesting if the
title hadn't oversold it.

~~~
greglindahl
I went to grad school with the author, and I assure you that the title
reflects his sense of humor, not over-selling.

~~~
dang
That's great! Sometimes these things change meaning when they hop contextual
boundaries. On HN, a title like that tends to backfire, at least once the
story makes the front page.

